# Another Slurry Question



## jerryd68 (Nov 20, 2013)

I know that this has been beat to death but I would like some advise from those of you who make pee often, I have a choke cherry wine that I made about 6 weeks ago, I started it in a bucket primary and after a week tranfered it to a glass carboy, it has a nice slurry at the bottom of the carboy It is close to being finished fermenting, I still get a bubble though the air lock occasionally, would you move this wine to another carboy and use this slurry for skeeter pee or make a slurry like the guy on youtube?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 20, 2013)

You really shouldn't take juice (must) off of sediment unless it is thru fermenting. Take a reading. If its .990 or below its done rack. If not give it a stir and get it done. 

Myself I ferment dry in a bucket. Takes about 6-7 days. Rack to clear. 

That sediment contains dead yeast, skins. seed pieces and dirt. Get your wine off of that. 

If you are still getting a bubble it's probably CO2. Rack, degas, sulfite and clear it. 

Probably wouldn't use that slurry. I prefer slurrys from traditional wines as it carries the flavor over. Merlot, CB. Sauv. Etc. 

Your choice


----------



## iVivid (Nov 20, 2013)

I made 4 batches of Dragons Blood with the original yeast slurry; just racked it off and then added the ingredients for the next batch, minus the yeast. No probs, every batch has been fine - racked at below 1.000 - prob about 0.990 or similar for 3 days btw)! I'm going to change it out this time, as I'm doing a blueberry instead of the 'blackcurrent/raspberry/strawberry' blend I've been using, and I want to start clean with this one, so I picked up another yeast sachet yesterday. Or I could just utilise that extra bucket and do a second one... but then I'd have to pick up another 3 gal demijohn. What a great idea! ::


----------

